# Our new baby



## YazminA90 (Oct 2, 2016)

We collect our little man in April and after years of research we settled on an Old Tyme Bulldog.
Would love any recommendations for names? Also tips on the best diet, we're thinking about feeding him Natures Menu.


----------



## tamm (May 4, 2012)

YazminA90 said:


> We collect our little man in April and after years of research we settled on an Old Tyme Bulldog.
> Would love any recommendations for names? Also tips on the best diet, we're thinking about feeding him Natures Menu.


Gorgeous puppy have you got him home yet?

you wont go wrong with a bull breed such loving fun filled characters


----------



## YazminA90 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you nope not yet, we get him next Friday and can’t wait! 
Have you got a Bulldog?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

YazminA90 said:


> Thank you nope not yet, we get him next Friday and can't wait!
> Have you got a Bulldog?


You won't be allowed to collect him next Friday I'm afraid, it's classed as non essential travel.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

For name ideas, the name Rolo came to me as soon as I saw him.


----------



## Harry Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

YazminA90 said:


> We collect our little man in April and after years of research we settled on an Old Tyme Bulldog.
> Would love any recommendations for names? Also tips on the best diet, we're thinking about feeding him Natures Menu.


Bugsy came to mind when I saw him Have you gotten him now?


----------



## YazminA90 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, he's a little bigger now weighing almost 10kg and he has been an absolute dream. Couldn't ask for a better dog... we settled on Lebron James my 8 year old named him after his favourite basketball player... sorry for the overload of photos, we are in love!


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

YazminA90 said:


> Yes, he's a little bigger now weighing almost 10kg and he has been an absolute dream. Couldn't ask for a better dog... we settled on Lebron James my 8 year old named him after his favourite basketball player... sorry for the overload of photos, we are in love!


Gorgeous puppy. Enjoy him x


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh so cute! Great choice of name!


----------

